# à ne pas oublier!



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

mes papiers CPME, les billets d'avion, les palmes, les masques, mes lunettes de soleil (elles sont dans le garage), mes lentilles, la crème solaire (+ hm&amp;ch), mon MD (faire deux ou trois compil avant), trousse de toilette,  réclamer mon dû à mon parrain, aller chercher frances et Cé à 22h45, puis à 23h15 nath (pas oublier de la réveiller une demi-heure avant), le plein de la voiture, sinon on arrivera pas jusqu'a l'aéroport.

bon si je repense à qqch je viens le rajouter!


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

mon chargeur GSM et un chargeur de pile!!! (+ des piles)


----------



## tomtom (30 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ... mes lunettes de soleil (elles sont dans le garage)...



non non, elles sont sur ton nez


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> non non, elles sont sur ton nez










nan, ça c'est mes ôt lunettes....
elles sont dans le garage parceque je les ai laissé la en revenant de ma dernière balade en moto...


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

Ta femme ?


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

non, je ne l'oublie pas... (même si c'est pas ma femme, faut pas déconner.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Nexka (30 Août 2003)

Et une valise avec des habits dedans??


----------



## tomtom (30 Août 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et une valise avec des habits dedans??



non, c'est un camps de nudistes


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

on va vivre tout nus pendant une semaine!

(non, la valise c'est prévu mais c'est tellement flagrant que je risque pas de l'oublier...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est un camps de nudistes



et...
euh...
t'as prévu le chapeau pour le zi, non le zo, non plus, ah oui, le truc que tu croyais que c'était un os 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est que c'est fragile ces (petites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) bêtes là


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> le truc que tu croyais que c'était un os



un OS?????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



j'ai cru un temps que c'était un muscle, mais un os jamais...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Août 2003)

Dis Decus, si c'était pour nous dire que ton application "aide mémoire " ne marche plus tu pouvais le faire dansle forum "OS X"


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

c'est parceque je suis sur l'ordi de ma mère et je veux pas qu'elle voie tout ce que je vais écrire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> c'est parceque je suis sur l'ordi de ma mère et je veux pas qu'elle voie tout ce que je vais écrire...



bah c'est pas elle qui te fait les valises ?


----------



## molgow (30 Août 2003)

N'oublies pas de laisser un petit qqch à manger pour tes mouches.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

Tu pars avec la Laguna Diesel Décus?


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> bah c'est pas elle qui te fait les valises ?



bah, disons qu'elle m'aide un peu


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu pars avec la Laguna Diesel Décus?



nan, malheureusement je vais en avion... sinon j'aurais pu t'envoyer une carte postale de l'auto...


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> N'oublies pas de laisser un petit qqch à manger pour tes mouches.



bah, il leur reste les cannasons, les vaches, et puis ma soeur...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> nan, malheureusement je vais en avion... sinon j'aurais pu t'envoyer une carte postale de l'auto...



Je l'ai déjà reçue...


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai déjà reçue...



laisse moi deviner : tu la préparais, hein? avoue!!!


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> laisse moi deviner : tu la préparais, hein? avoue!!!



Quoi la carte? Non je viens de la faire après avoir lu ta réponse à mon précédent post de ce thread.


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

bah, pour une fois que je trouve une de tes feintes marrante... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





sinon, pour redevenir tout a fait sérieux : est ce que je n'ai rien oublié dans ma liste????? ma valise doit être bouclée fermée demain 20h... faut que j'oublie rien!!!

(15kg maxi, donc non je prends pas mon powermac!!!!)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

petite révision de dernière minute;

- bonjour: salam alekoum
- au revoir: slama
- vous êtes mignonne: tu te barres avant la claque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















et bonnes vacances


----------



## molgow (30 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> sinon, pour redevenir tout a fait sérieux : est ce que je n'ai rien oublié dans ma liste????? ma valise doit être bouclée fermée demain 20h... faut que j'oublie rien!!!



Le maillot de bain ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que ça y est pas...


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le maillot de bain ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il en n'a pas besoin qu'il a dit.


----------



## molgow (30 Août 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il en n'a pas besoin qu'il a dit.



Ah vi.. oopss.. désolé.. on va mettre ça sur le compte de l'heure matinale


----------



## krystof (30 Août 2003)

M'en parle pas. Chez moi, la journée commence vers midi.


----------



## molgow (30 Août 2003)

_M'en parles pas, hier je me suis levé à 14h du mat' _

© Les Inconnus


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Le maillot de bain ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je l'ai quand même pris au cas ou... ainsi que de quoi m'habiller...
on verra si j'en ai besoin!


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

De l'aspirine, pour les maux de tête, une pince à épiler pour les échardes, une boîte de pansements pour les petits bobos, de l'alcool à 70, des compresses, un thermomètre, des suppo en cas de fièvre, 
le numéro de téléphone de l'assureur etc.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2003)

et surtout: de l'   *IMMODIUM*





la "tourista" tu connais


----------



## barbarella (30 Août 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> et surtout: de l'   *IMMODIUM*
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'ai pas osé


----------



## maousse (30 Août 2003)

les bibelots et les breloques pour offrir aux autochtones aussi (quoiqu'aujourd'hui, si c'est pas marqué nike ou gucci dessus, ça ne marchera pas...pense à en ramener des faux alors... !)


----------



## decoris (30 Août 2003)

merci pour ces petits conseils médicaux... pour l'immodium c'était prévu...


----------



## krystof (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai quand même pris au cas ou... ainsi que de quoi m'habiller...
> on verra si j'en ai besoin!



Oui, c'est quand même pratique pour aller faire les courses au supermarché.

Heu...et la crème solaire ? C'est ta copine qui te la met


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

au fait, en tunisie c'est des prises "normales" ou bizarre (120V)???


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> au fait, en tunisie c'est des prises "normales" ou bizarre (120V)???



220 volts pour la Tunisie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et voici le modèle...


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

avec deux bouts ronds comme en belgique et en france???

cool!


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> avec deux bouts ronds comme en belgique et en france???
> 
> cool!



ouais comme les coton-tiges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 t'as pris des coton-tiges ???


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

des cotons tiges???? pour quoi faire???


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

bon si vous avez des dernières recommadations, c'est le moment ou jamais, je pars dans 1h45!!!!!!
ma valise est faite, mais j'ai ptetre oublié des trucs...

au fait, elle fait 17kg au lieu de 15 : c'est pas la cata je suppose...


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) au fait, elle fait 17kg au lieu de 15 : c'est pas la cata je suppose...



On a droit à 20kg par personne selon les normes internationales édictées par la *IATA*.


----------



## maousse (31 Août 2003)

evite toute substance illicite à la frontière, ça ne rigole pas en Tunisie...

(j'ai l'impression de plomber l'ambiance...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> evite toute substance illicite à la frontière, ça ne rigole pas en Tunisie...
> 
> (j'ai l'impression de plomber l'ambiance...
> 
> ...



il faut consommer local  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ont besoin de devises


----------



## barbarella (31 Août 2003)

*OUBLIER*


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

Il a pas menti le Décus... Il part bien cette nuit à 3 heures de Bruxelles sur le vol 8445 de TunisAir...






Tiens, le voilà qui décolle dans son A320...


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

t'es un maniaque de la vérification des sources, WebO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



incroyable


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'es un maniaque de la vérification des sources, WebO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai par contre pas pu vérifier s'il avait été chercher ses copines France et Nath...


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai par contre pas pu vérifier s'il avait été chercher ses copines France et Nath...



une petite recherche sur le net pour trouver leurs téléphones ?
C'est à ta portée, tu sais ?


----------



## decoris (31 Août 2003)

bon je suis complètement à la bourre, il m'attendent alors je pars!!!!

merci pour vos ptit conseils!

je vous raconterai le voyage à mon retour! 

ps pour web : je ne ments jamais (parfois je me trompe, mais c'est différent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


TUNISIE, ME VOILÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀÀ


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) je vous raconterai le voyage à mon retour!
> 
> ps pour web : je ne ments jamais (parfois je me trompe, mais c'est différent
> 
> ...



Je ne mettais pas en doute tes propos, rassure-toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, bah on attend les photos à ton retour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, c'est pas tout ça, faut que je cherche les adresses de France et Nath... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peut-être que Foguenne a ça quelque part...


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> bon je suis complètement à la bourre, il m'attendent alors je pars!!!!
> 
> merci pour vos ptit conseils!
> 
> ...




retour dans une semaine ?

Biiiip.....  (il est parti  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (31 Août 2003)

Bon voyage


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

Rapide le Décus... il nous envoie déjà les photos de l'arrivée à Djerba...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (31 Août 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> t'es un maniaque de la vérification des sources, WebO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plutôt un obsédé des avions !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (suffit de voir les posts de WebO au bar !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Au fait, ils fonctionnent pas au diesel les avions ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> plutôt un obsédé des avions !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rigoles pas, je crois que Renault a "avionnisé" un de ses moteurs diesel pour l'aviation générale


----------



## WebOliver (31 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> plutôt un obsédé des avions !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, c'est vrai j'aime les avions... je dirais pas «obsédé»... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Souvenez-vous*.


----------



## MackZeKnife (31 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Rapide le Décus... il nous envoie déjà les photos de l'arrivée à Djerba...



toujours aussi laide, Djerba, même vue du hublot de Decus


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2003)

Profitez encore du calme et de la sérénité... Décus devrait bienôt revenir...


----------



## sylko (6 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Profitez encore du calme et de la sérénité... Décus devrait bienôt revenir...



Avec de nouvelles rumeurs sur la date de sortie des 15 pouces dans sa valise?


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Avec de nouvelles rumeurs sur la date de sortie des 15 pouces dans sa valise?



Il est de retour... j'ai vu quelques-uns de ces posts... Planquez-vous.


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il est de retour... j'ai vu quelques-uns de ces posts... Planquez-vous.



hehe, me revoilààààà!!!


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ils fonctionnent pas au diesel les avions ?



nan, au kérozene, c'est encore plus lourd que le diesel...


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi laide, Djerba, même vue du hublot de Decus



ouais, djerba est pas très beau (du tout)

par contre j'ai fait une excursion dans le sud tunisien, c'était vraiment pas mal (MATMATA et la palmeraie de GABES)


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Profitez encore du calme et de la sérénité... Décus devrait bienôt revenir...



encore plus en forme qu'avant son départ!!!! (mais malade quand même : fichus temps en belgique!!!!)


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> hehe, me revoilààààà!!!



Bon, c'est pas tout ça, on veut voir les photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Décus, tu peux répondre dans un seul post... non?


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

bon, allez, je vais quand mê^me vous le raconter, ce voyage, vous avez tous l'air pendu à mes lèvres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'abord on est arrivé a djerba à 4h30 locales, il faisait 36° et 100% d'humidité... jamais eu aussi chaud qu'a la sortie de cet avion...

puis l'hotel : pas mal du tout (piscine géante) mais airco pas très efficaces (saufdans les chambres : OUF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

bouffe pas mauvaise du tout, pas eu besoin de "riz en médic"

et puis soleil soleil, piscine, plage, pendant 7 jours... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













sinon au retourd notre avion a failli s'écraser : il tente son décollage: lance les moteurs, puis tout se coupe. panique à bord. il retente son coup : idem. 
message du commandant : on a besoin d'une  dernière vérif technique. résultat on a décollé avec 2h30 de retard (dans un autre avion)...

enfin, c'était cool quand même!


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> ouais, djerba est pas très beau (du tout)
> 
> par contre j'ai fait une excursion dans le sud tunisien, c'était vraiment pas mal (MATMATA et la palmeraie de GABES)



tu as eu droit à la totale je suppose : site du tournage du n°1 de la Guerre des Etoiles il y a .... 25 ans (?), maisons troglodytes et promenade en calèche...


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu as eu droit à la totale je suppose : site du tournage du n°1 de la Guerre des Etoiles il y a .... 25 ans (?), maisons troglodytes et promenade en calèche...



ouioui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sauf que c'était à dos de dromadaire... 

edit pour ne pas énerver webO : le tournage de la guerre des étoile, ils m'ont dit que c'était en 2000! (épisode 1)

qui croire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, on veut voir les photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour les photos pas possible, j'ai aps pris d'appareil (je ferai juste des doubles de celles des autres..)

pour les post je t'explique ma méthode de postage sur mac G : dès que je veux répondre à qqch, j'ouvre un "citer" dans un nouvel onglet, puis quand j'ai fini de lire, je les passe tous en revue et je répond. si je dois commencer à les faire un par un, faire des copier coller et tout, je suis toujours là demain....


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) je les passe tous en revue et je répond. si je dois commencer à les faire un par un, faire des copier coller et tout, je suis toujours là demain....



Certains prennent le temps de le faire, la lecture du forum en est plus aisée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant si c'est pour augmenter ton nombre de post...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> si je dois commencer à les faire un par un, faire des copier coller et tout, je suis toujours là demain....



ah alors c'est pour çà que j'y passe mes journées !!


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant si c'est pour augmenter ton nombre de post...



dans quel intérêt??? c'est en cherchant des noises comme ça que tu me fais répondre, et que donc je poste plus (+...), et qu'en plus ça pollue les sujets...
je réponds en plusieurs messages par facilité, et ça n'arrive que quand j'ai été loin des forums pendant un bout de temps...
pas besoin d'en faire un caca nerveux...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

Dis moi Deçus, je sais ce que tu as oublié en partant et qui a du te manquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : ton WebOlivier favori !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Allez messieurs, du calme .. ou alors allez dans le forum réagissez merde !


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> (...) je réponds en plusieurs messages par facilité, et ça n'arrive que quand j'ai été loin des forums pendant un bout de temps...
> pas besoin d'en faire un caca nerveux...



J'ai fait pas un caca nerveur comme tu dis, je suis modérateur et te propose une façon différente de poster pour rendre la consultation du forum plus agréable... 

Mais je trouve assez ridicule de remonter systèmatiquement tout les sujets qu'on a loupé, sous pretexte qu'on était absent pendant une semaine... J'étais loin un mois en avril... je n'ai pas remonté tout les sujets vieux d'un mois pour autant...


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait pas un caca nerveur comme tu dis, je suis modérateur et te propose une façon différente de poster pour rendre la consultation du forum plus agréable...
> 
> Mais je trouve assez ridicule de remonter systèmatiquement tout les sujets qu'on a loupé, sous pretexte qu'on était absent pendant une semaine... J'étais loin un mois en avril... je n'ai pas remonté tout les sujets vieux d'un mois pour autant...



non, mais le sujet beurk ainsi que celui ci, j'y tiens, donc j'y poste...
et pour te faire plaisir j'essayerai à l'avenir de condenser mes post, mais faudra pas se plaindre si on sait plus à qui je répond, je suis de nature impatiente...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Septembre 2003)

c'est pour moi que tu dis çà ?


----------



## decoris (8 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour moi que tu dis çà ?



que je dis quoi? que je vais poster mieux??? 
non, c'est pour faire plaisir à mon webo chéri...


----------

